
Emu craze gone, but stories remain - cxr
https://www.apnews.com/7ce46704cd176d61dbdb3b870384fca9
======
cxr
More[1]:

> _In Grayson County, near Sherman on the Oklahoma-Texas border, authorities
> finally had to hire an official emu wrangler last summer. ¶ "We sent out our
> cowboys after the first emu, and that emu whipped our cowboys pretty bad,"
> Chief Deputy Waldrip said. "The cowboys said, 'We quit.' We realized right
> quick we weren't set up to deal with this."_

1\. "Texans unnerved by roaming emus". [https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/bs-
xpm-1998-02-15-19980460...](https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/bs-
xpm-1998-02-15-1998046051-story.html)

